# Help With Lesson Plan



## armygurl_557 (4 Dec 2005)

I'm Doing a Lesson Plan For Cadets and I know Its Sad but I figure out why the Chain of command is useful.. I wasnt there for the class and really, I dont know how to write a lesson plan at all. If Anyone can help then it would be greatly pappreciated.. heres what i have so far and i really doubt that it is correct.. and comments or criticism would be greatly appreciated.

                                          Sgt

Lesson Plan
Sgt. Craffigan
Sliver Star 409.03
December 7th 2005 


                                                
Introduction
    -Sgt
    -POEO 402.03
      a. History Behind Ranks: Rank = Responsibility
      b. Officer Rank Structure
      c. NCO Rank Structure
      d. Describe Chain Of Command, Officer and NCO
      e. Following The Chain Of Command  
    - Useful Every Where in Cadets .


----------



## Spartan (4 Dec 2005)

http://www.regions.cadets.ca/pra/6air/lesson_e.htm


----------



## Burrows (5 Dec 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> I dont know how to write a lesson plan at all.


I would highly suggest your officers cover that with the NCOs.  If you don't know how I'm sure there are others who don't either.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Dec 2005)

Here are page one and two of a blank lesson plan. All you really have to do is find the information, and write (or type) it into the blanks.

I use this with all of my silver and gold star cadets, and have seen it used by a few cadets at NSCE over the last couple of years (myself included) and they have all passed with high marks.

If you need more help on preparing a lesson, you can reach me via email or msn messenger in my profile.


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Dec 2005)

That looks very useful indeed. I think I may use it in my Classes if that is OK with you ouyin2000.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Dec 2005)

Be my guest

It is available to anyone who wishes to use it

personally, I prefer to print it off and hand write everything in. that helps me remember it, since i read it off the book(s) and write it by hand (thereby reading it a second time). Also, I prefer to use 3 different colours of highlighters. Usually red for the MUST KNOW points, yellow for the SHOULD KNOWS, and green for the WOULD LIKE TO KNOWS


----------



## dano (6 Dec 2005)

Good to see you took the effort in finding out I gave out homework for you're class.

I'm impressed. And asking for advice here, I look forward to seeing you're excellent Lesson plan!


----------



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2005)

You have to make the lesson plan to suit YOU.  anything you know very well you can just write in short point form like you already have.  For parts you're not quite as familiar with you can write a little more detail.  Don't forget to cover your 5 W's.  You're lesson plan is there more like a check list to make sure you've covered all the points you want to and you don't forget anything.


----------



## armygurl_557 (6 Dec 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I would highly suggest your officers cover that with the NCOs.   If you don't know how I'm sure there are others who don't either.



Its just a practice lesson plan and they have, but i wasnt there for the class, every one i've asked is like i'm done but i cant explain it, or they arent going to do it.



and was Sgt Bolded in Your Quote?


----------



## Burrows (6 Dec 2005)

Yes sgt was.


----------



## armygurl_557 (7 Dec 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Yes sgt was.



May I ask Why?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Dec 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> May I ask Why?



I think he was highlighting the fact that a sergeant was asking for assistance with something that would reasonably be expected to be understood by someone of a lower rank - and pointing out that if you as a sergeant are unsure of this stuff, there are no doubt others in your corps similarly unaware.


----------



## Burrows (7 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I think he was highlighting the fact that a sergeant was asking for assistance with something that would reasonably be expected to be understood by someone of a lower rank - and pointing out that if you as a sergeant are unsure of this stuff, there are no doubt others in your corps similarly unaware.


That is what I was emphasizing.  Thank you Mr. Dorosh.


----------



## Pea (8 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I think he was highlighting the fact that a sergeant was asking for assistance with something that would reasonably be expected to be understood by someone of a lower rank - and pointing out that if you as a sergeant are unsure of this stuff, there are no doubt others in your corps similarly unaware.



Thanks Michael Dorosh. This is exactly what I was wondering. I retired from cadets as a Sgt. (I filled the position of a platoon warrant however) When I joined there were people younger then myself a star level ahead, so I always knew I could only go so far. (hence why I was still a Sgt, even though I had CLI, Staff and NSCE) I also realize that that sometimes most of the seniors at a corps leave around the same time, causing less experienced cadets to move into more senior positions. What I am curious about, is that at the rank of Sgt one is just learning about lesson plans and teaching? Isn't this something that one should already know to reach this rank? To fill a position while learning the job is one thing, but wearing a rank one hasn't necessarily reached the qualifications for is another.

Just something I have been curious about for a while.

** Now Miss Caroline, I am in now way saying you are not qualified for this rank. I have no idea what any of your qualifications are. I am just using your question as a way for me to question a situation I have always been curious about.**


----------



## Pea (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Teaching a class (with an officer's monitor) is a requirement of the Gold Star level.   Therefore, if the corps follows the CATO standard of promotion, they would be ranked *no higher* than Master Corporal.
> 
> After that, where Senior NCO's would be teaching without an officer monitoring the class (after the cadet has passed NSCE), is when they could be ranked WO to CWO.
> 
> Does that help at all?



Yes it helps. Sorry for my confusion, I have been out of cadets for about 3 years, and some of it has become a bit foggy. So then a cadet who is not gold star qualified, should not be any higher than MCpl, by CATO's right? This sounds familiar now. I remember being promoted to Sgt after completing CLI and passing my gold star test. After passing NSCE I put in a memo for promotion to Warrant. 

Thanks for some clarity. (I am feelling less out of touch with the system now  )


----------



## Pea (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Right now yes, but they were recently changed (about a year ago) so that a requirement for promotion to WO is to have NSCE.   Before only MWO's and CWO's needed to have NSCE.



I think that is a good change. I would love to see it so that one needed NSCE to be a WO too. Once again, thanks for solving my confusion.


----------



## Dane (9 Dec 2005)

You need NSCE to be a WO... just as posted previously. You also need 6 months time in rank for all Senior NCO promotions.


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Dec 2005)

They should be made Acting (Rank) until they meet all of the prerequisites


----------



## armygurl_557 (10 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Teaching a class (with an officer's monitor) is a requirement of the Gold Star level.   Therefore, if the corps follows the CATO standard of promotion, they would be ranked *no higher* than Master Corporal.



Actually in my corps, you need to be IN silver star to be a Sergeant, because we had an explosion of new recruits so our coprs has different CATOs.. 
By the way we are hovering around 220 cadets this year.. the year before i joined there was 40, the year i joined there was 120, then 150 and now 220.


----------



## ouyin2000 (10 Dec 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> Actually in my corps, you need to be IN silver star to be a Sergeant, because we had an explosion of new recruits so our coprs has different CATOs..
> By the way we are hovering around 220 cadets this year.. the year before i joined there was 40, the year i joined there was 120, then 150 and now 220.


You might have additional ROs or Routine Orders, issued by your CO, but you *do not* have different CATOs


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2005)

That's good growth.  How did you guys do it?

Tom


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Dec 2005)

Our Officers told us that we get specialized CATOs because of the large growth, we have lower prerequisites and most people are rushed through two star levels a year. i dont know where it was but theres a chart some where that says how many of each rank you are allowed for you corps based on the amount of people and theres three notes at the bottom and the third one is some thing like " see regional cadet officers " or somethign like that..

Its not for every corps, as there arent many that are above 150.. most people i know think there corps is big when they have 70 or 80..


----------



## condor888000 (11 Dec 2005)

Well folks, looks like shes telling the truth.



			
				CATO 40-04 said:
			
		

> Note 3. For a cadet corps with a quota of 150 +, regions are to contact D Cdts 4-4.



So, yes it seems that they may have different prereq's due to their size, however, I still don't think that that would consist of different CATO's as they are following the CATO's due to their size.

However, Annex B, which deals with the prereq's doesn't mention anything based on quick growth, but it could be argued that if they spoke to D Cadets then it would be allowable. At least that what I gather.

Link to CATO 40-03
http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=40-03


----------



## Burrows (12 Dec 2005)

Of course DCdts can't do the sensible thing and publish something so we can argue over the internet.


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Dec 2005)

I think she is just confusing the acronyms

The CATOs (Cadet Administrative and Trainin Orders) are put out nationally for every corps regardless of size

You are probably thinking of regional specific instructions, like MRO (monthly routine orders) or SOPs (standard operating procedues)


----------



## Burrows (12 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Better for us to shoot in the dark and guess then just get a clear answer and be done with it ... I guess...
> 
> Either way, I hope that this has been cleared up - CATO's would be of no use if everyone changed them to suit their own corps.   Maybe move some badges around so that they fit better?   Change a few drill movements so that everyone can do it better?   Not happening.


Oh I'm still waiting for someone at DCdts who promised me they would write up something official on cadets wearing CADPAT specifically for posting on the internet. :


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2005)

I think Kyle was joking (I hope so)


----------



## Burrows (12 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Just to inquire, how'd you get personal contact with the DCdt's?


Forwarded by the cadets.ca info person.

No, I wasn't joking, its been about 2 months now.


----------



## condor888000 (12 Dec 2005)

Yeah, I remeber you posting that, wasn't it supposed to get back the next day or something crazy that hasn't happened?


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2005)

I thought that topic had been "beaten to death" (Cadets wearing Cadpat)?


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Dec 2005)

Ah ok


----------

